# DVD clubs etc...



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Are any of those clubs where you sign up for new releases like the old CD and cassette clubs worth it? Do you get good quality DVD's? 

Any experiences? I've never done any of them ever. We buy nearly every release that we would have seen in the theater so we want to see if there are options out there to save a little $$. We don't have HD or Blue Ray yet but that will be a consideration in the future.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've done the Columbia House DVD buy several times and stocked up with about 8-9 DVDs each time.

Right now they are offering me a "We want you back" deal with 6 DVDs for .49¢ each and free shipping... and I think it's 2 or 3 at regular pricing... maybe one of those can be bought now at a discount.

The way to do it is get your freebies + the 1 discounted one and then immediately buy your other two at regular price.... usually about $21-22 each with shipping. Then cancel. Within a few weeks they'll offer you a good deal to come back... turn that one down because the next one a few weeks later will be even better.

I've never had a quality issue with the DVD's. I've also done BMG with no problems, but I only did them once. Pretty much the same deal with either.

If you gonna do one of those, hang tight and we'll have some banners up here in this section you can use to go through.


----------

